# Pergolato near Bologna



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

I have been trying to get a pergolato built to park 2 cars. I am getting some high quotes . If anyone is in the Bologna area and can recommend a co or would like to do the job then please feel free to PM me.

Thks for reading.


----------

